
Californians in Fire-Prone Areas Find It Harder to Buy Insurance - jseliger
https://www.wsj.com/articles/californians-in-fire-prone-areas-find-it-harder-to-buy-insurance-11566338023?mod=rsswn
======
rumanator
Sounds like the expected (and intended, and most importantly efficient)
outcome. Why is this news?

